# We believe we have found the problem



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2005)

We believe we have found the problem that lead to the FA server's instability. Essentialy, there is a bug in FreeBSD 6.0 that is causing systems to be unstable and reboot. The errorlogs point to a problem that, as stupid as it may sound, results in the error: "Danger Will Robinson!" The server reboots, resetting itself without warning. It's a known bug, but not a well advertised bug, meaning that it was not an apparent problem.

Basically, the problem FA has been having is that the server would periodically reboot itself, and it would cause problems with Apache and mySQL when it came up. It turns out it was not FA's fault, but a bug that was not corrected in the FreeBSD 6.0 OS.

We are working on getting a temporary server setup while we reconfigure the primary FA system and reconfigure.


----------



## furry (Dec 12, 2005)

You wake up at the inn, which is in the same state it was a few days ago.
Like nothing happened at all.

It was ALL a DREAM.

Or was it ? *DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad you found the problem, Preyfar.

I wish you lots of good luck in fixing the primary server, as well as setting up a temporoary server.

cheers,
Tundra


----------



## TORA (Dec 12, 2005)

No surprise this comes up.  :evil:


----------



## Suule (Dec 12, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> We believe we have found the problem that lead to the FA server's instability. Essentialy, there is a bug in FreeBSD 6.0 that is causing systems to be unstable and reboot. The errorlogs point to a problem that, as stupid as it may sound, results in the error: "Danger Will Robinson!" The server reboots, resetting itself without warning. It's a known bug, but not a well advertised bug, meaning that it was not an apparent problem.
> 
> Basically, the problem FA has been having is that the server would periodically reboot itself, and it would cause problems with Apache and mySQL when it came up. It turns out it was not FA's fault, but a bug that was not corrected in the FreeBSD 6.0 OS.
> 
> We are working on getting a temporary server setup while we reconfigure the primary FA system and reconfigure.



Like my opinion on open-source programs couldn't get any worse. Open source is not superior... it can be as bugged and faulty as closed sourced software, but debbuging such apps is a pain in the ass squared.


----------



## Howitzer (Dec 12, 2005)

I understand that you don't wish to use Windows as a server.  And MacOS isn't even an option... yet.

So what now?  Are you going to load a previous version of FreeBSD?


----------



## CBee (Dec 12, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Like my opinion on open-source programs couldn't get any worse. Open source is not superior... it can be as bugged and faulty as closed sourced software, but debbuging such apps is a pain in the ass squared.



lol devoybb


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2005)

Howitzer said:
			
		

> I understand that you don't wish to use Windows as a server.  And MacOS isn't even an option... yet.
> 
> So what now?  Are you going to load a previous version of FreeBSD?


We are going to roll back to FreeBSD 5.4. We're not sure what causes the bug, but it's a hard hitter when the right circumstances click together.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Like my opinion on open-source programs couldn't get any worse. Open source is not superior... it can be as bugged and faulty as closed sourced software, but debbuging such apps is a pain in the ass squared.


Honestly, I believe that open source programs are less secure than a team oriented programming group. The benefits of open source is that they're able to implement features a closed group can not, but if the open source group is not in high communication, working together... it can be counter productive.

There's benefits and negatives to both ends of the spectrum. You see closed source to amazing stuff. You see open source do amazing stuff. All depends on the devs behind it.


----------



## gushi (Dec 12, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Howitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is a glitch in the SATA locking code, and apparently tends to affect Xeon class processors FAR more often.

Naturally, we have the former type of drives, and the latter type of processors 
I should note for the record that FreeBSD 5.4 is every bit as supported as 6.0.  It's not like we're running something that came out five years (or more) ago.


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 12, 2005)

Has the problem with the email server been resolved as well?  I'm still kinda having trouble receiving anything the site sends out....including password resetting. 

*sighs*  >.<


----------



## gushi (Dec 12, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> Has the problem with the email server been resolved as well?  I'm still kinda having trouble receiving anything the site sends out....including password resetting.
> 
> *sighs*  >.<



I'll work with the team on this one, we'll get it straightened out.


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 12, 2005)

gushi said:
			
		

> Lili Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please keep me posted on this.  I really want to partake in the site, but it's no fun when you have to sit on the sidelines because your password got eaten and you can't get it back.


----------



## Raven (Dec 13, 2005)

danger will robinson?..

sounds like some idiots hack.

i know there is a hack that is for an old version of phpBB (the forums like these) that once happened to my old forums. basicly it gives you some error that sounds retarted like "could not find script "cutslash" in $POST('nigga')" or somthing retarted like that.

dunno, usuwaly when i see stupid things like that i assume ive been hacked.


unless the programer of that program had a sence of humor....


*cough* scuse my vulgarity please


hope you guys get this fixed soon


----------



## starlite528 (Dec 13, 2005)

WOOOOO a post from Gushi!!! :lol:  (sorry, I haven't seen any before)

I did recommend in the beginning to go with an Athlon cpu.



			
				gushi said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

